# FR: Emploi des temps surcomposés (passé surcomposé, plus-que-parfait surcomposé, etc.)



## Charlie Parker

I have a grammar book that discusses the use of the passé surcomposé. The example given is:
_Quand il a eu fini, il est parti._
I'm just wondering how common this tense is in everyday speech. Couldn't one also use the pluperfect?
_Quand il avait fini, il est parti._
Let me give some other examples from my book. One exercise is to rewrite sentences in the spoken language. So the sentences use the passé antérieur and the passé simple and I am to rewrite them in the passé surcomposé and the passé composé. Like this:
_Quand il eut mangé, il parti. _(written)
_Quand il a eu mangé, il est parti _(spoken)
_Lorsqu'elles furent réunies, elles élurent un président._
_Lorsqu'elles ont été réunies, elles ont élu un président._
I know this is correct according to the grammar books, but how common is this is ordinary speech. Would some people say, for instance? _Quand il avait mangé, il est parti._
Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the thread FR: Je suis rentré quand j'avais/ai eu fini - passé surcomposé.


----------



## hunternet

Throw your grammar book away.

Just use: "après avoir mangé/bu/parlé, il est parti" or "après avoir été réunies/dès qu'elles ont été/furent réunies..."

Entre les passés surcomposés et composés, je me décompose, moi.


----------



## VanNayer

We use: 

_"Quand il eut fini, il est parti."_

Because if you start with 
_"Quand il avait fini," _
_is it to finish with _
_"il partait." _

I am not 100% sure, but in my mind it is like this.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous les deux. Alors, même pour les Français c'est un peu difficile? On entend souvent le passé surcomposé dans la langue populaire?


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Quand il a eu fini, il est parti. wrong
Quand il avait fini, il est parti wrong
Quand il eut mangé, il parti. (written) right
Quand il a eu mangé, il est parti (spoken) poor and wrong
Lorsqu'elles furent réunies, elles élurent un président. wrong... "élirent" 
Lorsqu'elles ont été réunies, elles ont élu un président. really poor

As for the "passé surcomposé" (!) please know it, understand it, but don't use it. The worst form I ever heard around here is "je l'ai eu fait", which is saying twice the tense, I presume because "quand on s'adresse à des imbéciles il faut répéter plusieurs fois" (répéter plusieurs fois" being in itself the evidence that who says that also is himself an idiot...)


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci à tous les deux. Alors, même pour les Français c'est un peu difficile? On entend souvent le passé surcomposé dans la langue populaire?


Not difficult at all, when you hear " quand il a eu fini", you easily  understand that your interlocutor has quit school a bit too early.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you. Probably there are lots of problems with my grammar book. So what's the right way of saying "When he had eaten, he left." Would it be 
_Après avoir mangé, il est parti. _Or are there other ways of expressing that?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Here's an example from _Grammaire du français contemporain _by Larouse. I find it a bit difficult. The language is a little beyond my reading ability. I have found it easier to understand grammars written in English, though I suppose I should push myself to reach French grammars written in French.
_Quand j'ai eu lu mon livre, je suis sorti._
Is that right? Would you hear that much today or is there a better way to say it?


----------



## hunternet

---> Après avoir lu mon livre, je suis sorti.


----------



## zonbette

Bonjour Charlie,

Ah ce passé surcomposé .... Personnellement je l'utilise pour bien marquer l'antériorité d'une action par rapport à une autre lorsque les deux appartiennent au passé mais je sens parfois  que mes interlocuteurs sont interloqués. En fait, son usage subsiste un peu en Auvergne où j'ai passé une partie de mon enfance. 
Voilà que j'ai du mal à trouver un exemple. Mais la prochaine fois que je l'utilise, c'est promis, je le note et je vous l'envoie.


----------



## Nicomon

[…]

Quant au passé surcomposé... je ne l'utilise pas non plus. Je dirais _Après avoir mangé, il est parti. _



> Quand il eut mangé, il parti. (written) right


 
Denis (not that I would use that tense) shouldn't that be.. _Quant il eût mangé, il parti*t*. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci zonbette. Il me semble que le passé surcomposé n'est pas très commun dans la langue parlé. Merci Nicomon. […] Que pensez-vous du passé surcomposé? Il se dit souvent au Québec?


----------



## eveb

Cela appartient à un fançais écrit et désuet(obsolète), je partage l'avis de Hunternet, ne te prends plus la tête avec ça


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Il se dit souvent au Québec?


 
À cette question, je répond sans hésiter... non. Enfin pas dans mon entourage immédiat. Ce que j'en pense? Je trouve ça laid et trop "tarabiscoté" c.-à-d. trop compliqué pour rien. 

Je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord avec l'auteur de cette ânerie


> *1. Le passé surcomposé* s'emploie *après « quand, lorsque, après que, dès que » etc.* quand le verbe indique un moment précis dans le passé (*langue parlée, surtout au Québec* -- en France ce temps est souvent remplacé par le passé composé) : -(Quand + passé surcomposé) + passé composé
> ex : Hier, quand j'*ai été rentré*, j'_ai mis_ mes pantoufles.


 Source (c'est après 12b)

Je ne dirais JAMAIS « quand j'ai été rentré »  Et non plus « quand je fus rentré » Mais bien... Quand je suis rentrée (passé composé) ou Après être rentrée.


----------



## Spiderkat

Nicomon said:


> Je ne dirais JAMAIS  « *quand j'ai été rentré *»


Oh que c'est laid ! En lisant ceci on pourrait vraiment croire que la personne a subi l'action d'être rentrée par quelqu'un/quelque chose et ce qui me vient à l'esprit en voyant ça est «quand les vaches ont été rentrées...». 

D'ailleurs j'ai comme l'impression que l'auteur de la source mentionnée s'est trompé sur les temps du passé surcomposé. Si l'on prend le verbe rentrer comme dans son exemple, cela donne au passé surcomposé actif _j'ai eu rentré_ et au passé surcomposé passif _j'ai eu été rentré_.


----------



## marget

I could be mistaken, but I thought that the passé surcomposé could only be formed for verbs whose auxiliary was avoir.


----------



## geve

Denis the fatalist said:


> not difficult at all, when you hear " quand il a eu fini", you easily understand that your interlocutor has quit school a bit too early.


Or, s/he comes from South of France.  

Le passé surcomposé was discussed in this thread of the Français seulement forum.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

geve said:


> Or, s/he comes from South of France


... and miss the school the same !


----------



## geve

Denis the fatalist said:


> ... and miss the school the same !


Qualifier un régionalisme de faute de français me paraît légèrement injurieux. Voir le fil dont j'ai posté le lien plus haut.

D'autre part, dans ce même fil est cité un article de l'Académie française sur le sujet, dont voici deux extraits :


> Bien qu’ils appartiennent principalement au langage parlé, les temps surcomposés se rencontrent chez les meilleurs auteurs, de Balzac à Mauriac en passant par Stendhal, Hugo, Renan ou Proust.
> […]
> L’éminente linguiste Henriette Walter signale enfin un malaise assez répandu vis-à-vis de ces temps et remarque à propos du passé surcomposé :
> _Posez donc la question autour de vous et vous constaterez que beaucoup de personnes cultivées l’emploient en toute bonne conscience, aussi bien à l’oral qu’à l’écrit, en étant intimement persuadées que c’est la seule forme correcte. Mais d’autres personnes, tout aussi cultivées, et avec le même sentiment de détenir la vérité, refusent de l’employer, en affirmant avec la même vigueur que ce sont là des formes incorrectes et absolument non conformes à la norme. D’autres encore, dont je suis, tout en les jugeant tout à fait utiles, ne peuvent se résoudre à les utiliser._


On peut penser ce qu'on veut du passé surcomposé, mais je ne vois aucune raison de cataloguer d'emblée et aussi catégoriquement les gens qui l'utilisent. Je suis moi-même sûre qu'il m'arrive occasionnellement d'utiliser ce temps pour remplacer le passé simple ou le passé antérieur, temps qu'on emploie rarement à l'oral.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci geve. Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Ce temps est traité dans les grammaires, après tout.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Qualifier un régionalisme de faute de français me paraît légèrement injurieux. [...]


Oui, et je ne permettrais pas qu'on injurie ici ma grand-tante de bientôt 96 ans qui emploie ce temps quasiment tous les jours ! 
(et oui, elle est du sud...)


----------



## razzou

hi there, please forget that tense!!! it is ugly and only used by those who speak the language badly. it has a double auxiliary and is therefore OTT in french. The only way it is really used is a horrid anglo-french word for word translation of a passive voice sentance. I guess it is worse than the past historic or the imperfect subjunctive!!! what whoopy fun hey?!


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Je suis né dans le Midi, j'y ai grandi, et n'injurie personne. Et mais pourtant cependant je moi dis réponds : répéter redire ne sert n'est pas utile à rien quoi que ce soit. 

Je l'ai fait = passé
Je l'ai eu fait = passé. Un eu pour rien.
Toute tentative de démontrer que ce "eu" a un sens propre est vaine, "je l'ai fait" les contient déjà tous, même celui de "je ne le fais plus". Pourquoi dirais-je en deux mots ce qui se dit en un ? Mais je n'empêche personne...


----------



## multae gentes

En France, le passé surcomposé  s'entend parfois,  mais je pense qu'il est en déclin rapide, et considéré par la plupart des locuteurs instruits au mieux comme un usage de la campagne ou des vieilles gens, sinon comme une faute pure et simple.

Un conseil aux étrangers : ne l'employez jamais.

Un exemple que j'ai entendu il y a quelque temps :
- "Quand il a eu fini ..."
- Et la citation célèbre d'un sketch de Fernand Reynaud :
"Ah, ça ne paye plus, ça eut payé !"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

multae gentes said:


> En France, le passé surcomposé  s'entend parfois, [...] des vieilles gens, sinon comme une faute pure et simple.


C'est pourquoi je parlais de ma grand-tante de 96 ans. Elle n'est néanmoins pas morte. 


> Un conseil aux étrangers : ne l'employez jamais.


Mais vous risquez de l'entendre ! 
Les débutants en français ne se posent même pas la question de son existence...
(je précise que je ne crois pas l'employer moi-même, sauf pour singer le Fernand...)


> [...]
> - Et la citation célèbre d'un sketch de Fernand Reynaud :
> "Ah, ça ne paye plus, ça eut payé !"


Ah ben, paraît que c'est pas vraiment ce qu'il disait, le Fernand, mais plutôt «ça a eu payé ! » (cf. fil cité par geve post #21). 



razzou said:


> [...]The only way it is really used is a horrid anglo-french word for word translation of a passive voice sentance. [...]


No, it's not « the only way » I'm afraid. 
Nonetheless, I agree foreigners don't have to use it. However, they can still hear it spoken (especially by elderly people in the south of France, or by anyone quoting Fernand Raynaud for instance...).



Denis the fatalist said:


> [...]
> Je l'ai fait = passé => et peut-être le fais-je encore...
> Je l'ai eu fait = passé. => et il est certain que je ne le fais plus. Un « eu » pour quelque chose, non ?
> [...]


----------



## Denis the fatalist

multae gentes said:


> En France, le passé surcomposé s'entend parfois, mais je pense qu'il est en déclin rapide, et considéré par la plupart des locuteurs instruits au mieux comme un usage de la campagne ou des vieilles gens, sinon comme une faute pure et simple. Un conseil aux étrangers : ne l'employez jamais.


 

Je l'ai eu fait = passé. => et il est certain que je ne le fais plus => sens de l'imparfait. je le faisais. Un « eu » pour rien. 
Quant à Fernand Raynaud, l'un des deux orfèvres de ma St Eloi personnelle avec le dieu Raymond Devos, il dit bien "ça eût payé". Construction en soi (non il n'a pas oublié le a), usage là aussi de la campagne et des vieilles gens. Non, Vous ne me ferez pas dire "je l'ai eu fait". Na !


----------



## zonbette

Denis the fatalist said:


> Je l'ai eu fait = passé. => et il est certain que je ne le fais plus => sens de l'imparfait. je le faisais. Un « eu » pour rien.
> Quant à Fernand Raynaud, l'un des deux orfèvres de ma St Eloi personnelle avec le dieu Raymond Devos, il dit bien "ça eût payé". Construction en soi (non il n'a pas oublié le a), usage là aussi de la campagne et des vieilles gens. Non, Vous ne me ferez pas dire "je l'ai eu fait". Na !


 
La différence entre : je le faisais et je l'ai eu fait me paraît pourtant nette. Faisais indique que l'action était régulipre , ai eu fait que l'action avait été occasionnelle.

Une illettrée.


----------



## geve

Je pense qu'il faut distinguer deux usages du passé surcomposé.

Dans le premier (apparemment régional, et qui fait débat), le passé surcomposé sert à insister sur l'aspect révolu de l'action.

Mais il me semble que ce temps a une deuxième fonction, dans la concordance des temps.
Votre suggestion de remplacer _*Quand il a eu fini, il est parti* _par _*Après avoir fini, il est parti*_est tout à fait correcte et c'est sans doute ce qu'on dirait naturellement. Mais ça ne marche que quand les deux propositions ont le même sujet...

Prenons la phrase *Quand il eut fini, *_*nous partîmes* <_passé antérieur/passé simple>.
Personnellement (je ne suis peut-être qu'un âne mais) je n'utilise pas le passé simple à l'oral (en particulier aux 1è et 2è personnes du pluriel). Dans le langage familier c'est le passé composé qui remplace le passé simple. => _*Quand il eut fini, nous sommes partis*_.

La séquence <passé antérieur/passé composé> me paraît bizarre ; ce sont deux temps qui dénotent des registres différents. 

Je me retrouve donc à dire _*Quand il a eu fini, nous sommes partis*_. (et pourtant, j'ai été jusqu'à bac+4 !!)


----------



## Benjy

Question: So we all agree that in order to say "after he had eaten he left" we should say in french :

Après avoir mangé, il est parti.

How about after he had mastered French I started to teach him German?

Après avoir ...?

Après qu'il ait maîtrisé...? I thought the subjunctive was wrong here. What if I wanted to change after to when? There would definitely be no subjunctive...

Am I really restricted to using the passé antérieur à l'oral?

Edit: I see that Geve has already given a response to this but I am curious to know what the "utiliser le passé surcomposé relève d'un manque d'education etc etc" people say


----------



## geve

Benjy said:


> Après qu'il ait maîtrisé...? I thought the subjunctive was wrong here. What if I wanted to change after to when? There would definitely be no subjunctive...


I think that indeed many people would probably use _après que_+subjunctive even though it is wrong (more incorrect than the passé surcomposé actually!!). Although to be logical they should say _Après qu'il ait eu maîtrisé_ (which is still incorrect) - so same problem since this is the _subjonctif passé surcomposé_...


----------



## Nicomon

geve said:


> La séquence <passé antérieur/passé composé> me paraît bizarre ; ce sont deux temps qui dénotent des registres différents.
> 
> Je me retrouve donc à dire _*Quand il a eu fini, nous sommes partis*_. (et pourtant, j'ai été jusqu'à bac+4 !!)


 
Comme je ne parle ni au passé simple, ni au passé antérieur... je trouve aussi bizarre la séquence passé antérieur/passé composé. 

Par contre dans ce genre de situation, je me retrouverais plutôt à dire_* Aussitôt qu'il a fini on est partis. *_
Mais ça, c'est parce que je suis québécoise... pas âne ou inculte. Je l'écrirais peut-être autrement.  

So for *Benji*... this Quebecer might translate your sentence like this: 

_Aussitôt / Dès qu'il a maîtrisé le français, j'ai commencé à lui enseigner l'allemand_
Or you can say(but it wouldn't come naturally to me)
_*Après qu'il a*..._ on the same model as Trenet's
_Longtemps, longtemps, longtemps après que les poètes ONT disparu..._ which is indeed correct, but I always want to change ONT in (incorrect) AIENT


----------



## geve

Nicomon said:


> Par contre dans ce genre de situation, je me retrouverais plutôt à dire_* Aussitôt qu'il a fini on est partis. *_


Ce n'est pas pour critiquer ta façon de parler, mais il me semble qu'elle est "aussi incorrecte" que la mienne.  Dans la logique de concordance des temps, je m'attendrais à trouver le présent (utilisé dans un sens de futur proche) à côté de ton passé composé, par exemple : _On y va dès que ton frère a fini ses épinards_.

Mais enfin, si je pinaille, c'est surtout pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi le passé surcomposé suscite des réactions si véhémentes, alors que le français offre tellement de façons de s'exprimer incorrectement.


----------



## Nicomon

geve said:


> Ce n'est pas pour critiquer ta façon de parler, mais il me semble qu'elle est "aussi incorrecte" que la mienne.  Dans la logique de concordance des temps, je m'attendrais à trouver le présent (utilisé dans un sens de futur proche) à côté de ton passé composé, par exemple : _On y va dès que ton frère a fini ses épinards_.
> 
> Mais enfin, si je pinaille, c'est surtout pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi le passé surcomposé suscite des réactions si véhémentes, alors que le français offre tellement de façons de s'exprimer incorrectement.


 
Tu ne serais pas la première à critiquer la façon de parler des québécois.  On est = nous sommes... très courant chez nous.  Mon modèle est le même que (par ex., on attend l'oncle Arthur pour souper... ou diner, pour toi)

Aussitôt qu'il/Quand il est arrivé, on est passés à table. 2 passés composés. Correcte, la concordance? Je ne sais plus trop. Mais bon, c'est ce que je dis. 

Mais je n'ai pas dit que ta façon était incorrecte. Après tout, elle est dans les grammaires.  Ce que je trouve laid et "tarabiscoté" ce sont des trucs comme "_quand j'ai été rentré_" (post #18) que je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu au Québec, contrairement à ce qu'en dit l'auteur de l'article. 

En fin de compte, le temps surcomposé m'agace plus avec l'auxiliaire être qu'avoir. 


Le mot "ânerie" dudit post était bien mal choisi.


----------



## geve

Nicomon said:


> Aussitôt qu'il/Quand il est arrivé, on est passés à table. 2 passés composés. Correcte, la concordance? Je ne sais plus trop. Mais bon, c'est ce que je dis.


Ah oui, mais là c'est différent... _Quand il arriva, nous passâmes à table_. On pourrait utiliser deux passés simples, alors deux passés composés, en langage parlé, pas de problème. 

Mais la phrase de Benjy implique qu'une des actions soit révolue avant qu'on puisse entamer la seconde. On ne pourrait pas dire _Quand il maîtrisa le français je commençai à lui apprendre l'allemand _(ou bien si ?  je commence à me perdre dans toutes ces conjugaisons ), mais bien _Quand il eut maîtrisé le français je commençai à lui apprendre l'allemand_ (passé antérieur / passé simple)

Ce que j'essaie de dire en fait, c'est que le passé surcomposé me permet de remplacer - quand il n'y a pas moyen de faire autrement - le passé antérieur dans le langage parlé, de la même façon que le passé composé remplace le passé simple.


----------



## Nicomon

Si j'ai bien compris le tout...

Je dirais:
_Dès qu'il a maîtrisé le français, j'ai commencé à lui enseigner l'allemand _
ou (mais j'évite)  après qu'il ait maîtrisé le français...

Et tu dirais:
_Quand il a eu maîtrisé le français, j'ai commencé à lui apprendre l'allemand_

Je préfère sans *eu*.


----------



## marget

razzou said:


> hi there, please forget that tense!!! it is ugly and only used by those who speak the language badly. it has a double auxiliary and is therefore OTT in french. The only way it is really used is a horrid anglo-french word for word translation of a passive voice sentance. I guess it is worse than the past historic or the imperfect subjunctive!!! what whoopy fun hey?!



Can you please tell me what OTT means?  Also, in all sincerity, I simply don't understand what you mean by "a horrid anglo-french word for word translation of a passive voice sentance."  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spiderkat

Nicomon said:


> Si j'ai bien compris le tout...
> 
> Je dirais:
> _Dès qu'il a maîtrisé le français, j'ai commencé à lui enseigner l'allemand _
> ou (mais j'évite)  après qu'il ait maîtrisé le français...
> 
> _..._
> 
> Je préfère sans *eu*.


Et c'est un tort.
Mais il y a un problème de chronologie dans ta phrase. Elle est grammaticalement incorrect et en plus n'a aucun sens car le «dès que» en début nous indique une action finie dans un passé antérieur au reste de la phrase. 
Il faut observer la concordance des temps pour que la phrase garde son sens qui est «la maîtrise du français puis l'enseignement de l'allemand».

Donc on aura ceci suivant les temps employés :
- dès qu'il a maîtrisé le français, je commence à lui enseigner l'allemand
ou bien
- dès qu'il a eu maîtrisé le français, j'ai commencé à lui enseigner l'allemand
ou bien
- dès qu'il aura maîtrisé le français, je commencerai à lui enseigner l'allemand


----------



## Punky Zoé

Sorry for coming late in that so controversial thread ! 
I agree with Karine and Geve and as a person living in South of France, I can assure the "passé surcomposé" is very common in *every day spoken* language around here, no matter it is correct or not, it's simply ... natural and cultural if not cultivated.


----------



## Nicomon

Spiderkat said:


> Et c'est un tort.
> Mais il y a un problème de chronologie dans ta phrase. Elle est grammaticalement incorrect*e *et en plus n'a aucun sens car le «dès que» en début nous indique une action finie dans un passé antérieur au reste de la phrase.
> Il faut observer la concordance des temps pour que la phrase garde son sens qui est «la maîtrise du français puis l'enseignement de l'allemand».


 
C'est que vois-tu, à tort ou à raison, avec sens ou sans aucun sens, et en règle ou non avec le code grammatical, j'ai tendance à employer le même temps de verbe à gauche et à droite. Par exemple, je trouve bizarre la séquence passé composé/présent de ton exemple 1. Et pour l'exemple 3 - qui ne me fait pas tiquer - àmha maîtrisera conviendrait aussi. 

Je précise toutefois pour les copines du midi ou d'ailleurs que je n'ai rien contre le passé surcomposé... et je ne prétends pas non plus que vous avez tort. Je dis simplement que moi, je ne l'utilise pas plus que le passé simple ou le passé antérieur.  

Je dirais plus volontiers _Après qu'il ait_ même si, à priori, ce n'est pas « correct ».


----------



## Bléros

Is the passé surcomposé a dialect thing or do most people in France use it because the passé antérieur is so outdated?


----------



## itka

Hi Bléros !
I give you some links to explain what is the "passé surcomposé" and how it is used :

http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/curiosites/surcomp.html
http://www.ucs.mun.ca/~jmaclean/3100.notes5.html
http://www.weblettres.net/spip/article.php3?id_article=684

It has also been discussed on WR : 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=605861
[…]


----------



## mysterio626

Bonjour Bléros,
I have read in a book entitled _Problems and Perspectives of the French Language, _that the PSC is considered to be 'rural' and 'uneducated' speech. Yes, it in some respect, the PSC is dialectical, esp. in the southern area and in parts of Belgium; however, I have hardly ever heard the PSC in casual speech. 

Remember that the Passé Ant. is a literary tense (equivalent to the PSC) that takes the place of the PSC in 'quand' / 'lorsque' / des que clauses. 

Thus, both forms, 98% of the time, are found after 'quand' etc. 
The conjunction 'quand' signals that the action that follows it is DONE, so using the Passé Composé would suffice. 

So, the PC is used more frequently after 'quand' in casual speech. I believe the PSC was used in casual speech longer ago and is becoming increasingly outdated. 
J'espere que tout cela peut vous aider


----------



## darras

Bléros said:


> Is the passé surcomposé a dialect thing or do most people in France use it because the passé antérieur is so outdated?




'Passé antérieur' has declined at the same time as 'passé simple' has fallen into relative disuse. 'Passé composé' now being preferred to 'passé simple' in speech and most writing, 'passé surcomposé' actually provides the anterior past explicitly needed in a sentence like "Quand j'ai eu fini d'écrire ma lettre,j'ai attendu quelques jours avant de la poster."
'Passé surcomposé' is still standard in familiar speech. I use it as much as anyone else, yet I will stop short of saying "Quand j'ai eu été nommé, on m'a félicité."(quoted by Grevisse), and prefer "On m'a félicité pour ma nomination."
Indicative of a process in the past, 'Passé surcomposé' can express the notion of long, possibly arduous steps taken to achieve a goal, as in "Quand enfin j'ai eu été nommé, les félicitations ne se sont pas fait attendre."
The fact that 'PSC' has been attested for centuries is proof that it fills a need for added suggestivity.


----------



## Tararam

Bonjour tlm,

I've noticed there's a thread about this topic but it's not very elaborating.
I know both tenses from speech and upon hearing them I would understand completley, but what makes someone use the passé surcomposé over the plus-que-parfait (seeing that they both imply on an action in the past the occured before another past action).

For example in a sentence like: "J'ai mangé le gâteau que tu m'avais offert". I can't see the passé surcomposé work here, am I wrong?

Edit: Another example, I recall seeing a sentence like: "Après que j'ai eu fini mes devoirs, j'ai sorti avec mes amis" and I was thinking, what's wrong with "Ayant fini mes devoir...."? (which is more frequent IMO)

I hope someone can shed some light over this and explain in what way they differ.

Thanks!


----------



## anastasia0000

Salut,

Je ne comprends le temps surcomposé que dans le passé composé!

Je n'arrive pas a comprendre, par exemple, la différence entre

J'aurai chanté. (=I will have sung?) et J'aurai eu chanté.

J'avais chanté. (=I had sung?) et J'avais eu chanté.

J'aurais chanté. (=I would have sung?) et J'aurais eu chanté.

Mais je comprends qu'au passé composé, l'équivalent anglais est 

J'ai chanté. (=I sang) et J'ai eu chanté. (=I had sung)

Je sais que peut-être ces temps sont plus rares? Mais je voudrais arriver à trouver le sens des temps surcomposés. 

Si on peut m'expliquer je serais très reconnaissante! Soit le meilleur équivalent en anglais soit si on peut expliquer le sens en français!

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Anna


----------



## LNSEVI

J'aurai chanté/ I will have sung_ J'aurai eu chanté/I will have been singing

J'aurais chanté/ I would have sung_ J'aurais eu chanté/ I would have been singing

J'avais chanté/I had sung_ J'avais eu chanté/ I had been singing

I think, as to the grammatical exact explanation...?


----------



## Stagiare

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could explain the differences to me between the pluperfect tense and the double compound past tense. 

My best attempt at understanding it is that as the pluperfect tense is formed using the imparfait (i.e. Il avait telephoné) then the same rules governing the use of the imparfait apply (i.e. the pluparfect is only used when describing past events [which preced other past events] without reference to a time of starting and finishing, etc.). As the double compound past (i.e. Il a eu telephoné) is formed using the passé composé, then it is only used to refer to completed past events [preceding another event in the past]. Is this right?

I'd appreciate any help, please. I'm trying to study the use of tenses in relation to other tenses, but find the whole thing pretty confusing.


----------



## geostan

The double compound present perfect (what the Fench call the passé surcomposé) is largely an oral tense used in *time clauses* where otherwise the pluperfect would be used.

Il a dit que ses amis l'avaient mal compris. (pluperfect)

Quand il avait fini ses devoirs, il allait se coucher. (a customary action in the past - pluperfect alongside an imperfect)

Quand il a eu fini ses devoirs, il est allé se coucher. ( a one time event - alongside a passé composé). Often in this case, a simple passé composé could be used.

Quand il a fini ses devoirs, il est allé se coucher.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Les temps surcomposés ne sont pas très utilisés en France.
I never use *passé surcomposé* and I never heard any *passé surcomposé *said by anybody from my region...
Perhaps in other regions...


----------



## janpol

Ce que tu dis n'est pas étonnant, TitTornade : c'est dans le Midi que ces temps sont utilisés. Très fréquemment dans le S.E., par exemple.


----------



## Dattelpalme

anastasia0000 said:


> *J'aurai eu chanté*??? (= I would have had sung)????
> 
> *J'avais eu chanté???* (=I had had sung)???
> 
> *J'aurais eu chanté???*? (=I would have had sung)???


Je n'ai jamais entendu (ni lu) ces formes.
Ce n'est sûrement pas du français standard.



> Mais je comprends qu'au passé composé, l'équivalent anglais est
> 
> J'ai chanté. (=I sang) et J'ai eu chanté. (=I had sung)


"I had sung" is "J'avais chanté"



> Je sais que peut-être ces temps sont plus rares?


Je dirais plutôt qu'ils sont inexistants dans le français standard.


----------



## jann

Dattelpalme said:


> Je dirais plutôt qu'ils sont inexistants dans le français standard.


That was my initial reaction as well, but you can find them mentioned on wikipedia, with a citation to Bescherelle.... for what it's worth.  I guess all depends on what you mean by "standard French."

Anna, what it comes down to is that the only one of the _temps surcomposés_ that you are likely to encounter anywhere is the _passé surcomposé_, and that probably only in the occasional literary passage.  We do have several other threads on it, though, if you're interested.


----------



## funtimes

Celui-ci est correct?

A peine eu-t-il a vu le gâteau qu'il l'a mangé.

Je trouve le passé surcomposé vraiment bizarre!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Aoyama

> A peine eu-t-il a vu le gâteau qu'il l'a mangé.


Non, ce n'est pas correct, pour deux raisons :
A peine *eut*-il vu le gâteau qu'il le mangea.


----------



## funtimes

Mais, je veux utiliser le passé composé et le passé surcomposé au lieu du passé simple et du passé antérior...
Cela n'est pas du tout possible?...


----------



## Aoyama

Ici, dans cette phrase, c'est bien le passé antérieur qui demande le passé simple, en vertu de la concordance des temps.
Le passé surcomposé serait : "il a eu vu".
"A peine a-t-il eu vu le gâteau qu'il le mangea", serait possible (?) mais rare.
Voir ici :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temps_surcompos%C3%A9 
et regarder sur le Forum à : *passé surcomposé*, plusieurs fils traitent du sujet.


----------



## Thomas1

Ce n'est pas :
passé antérieur <--> passé simple
À peine eut-il vu le gâteau qu'il le mangea.

passé surcomposé <--> passé composé
À peine a-t-il eu vu le gâteau qu'il l'a mangé.
?


----------



## Aoyama

> Ce n'est pas :
> passé antérieur <--> passé simple
> À peine eut-il vu le gâteau qu'il le mangea.


 Si ...


> passé surcomposé <--> passé composé
> À peine a-t-il eu vu le gâteau qu'il l'a mangé.


 ici, je mettrais le passé simple aussi, mais la tournure étant inhabituelle, cela peut se discuter.


----------



## Maître Capello

_À peine a-t-il eu vu le gâteau qu'il l'a mangé.                      _

Cette phrase est grammaticalement correcte. Toutefois, bien qu'il m'arrive pourtant d'utiliser le passé surcomposé à l'oral, il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit de l'employer ici. En fait, c'est le mélange de l'inversion sujet-verbe (tour plutôt soigné) avec le passé surcomposé (relevant principalement de l'oral) qui est dérangeant…


----------



## Aoyama

Mais,ici , le passé simple serait-il possible aussi ?

_À peine a-t-il eu vu le gâteau qu'il le mangea._


----------



## barryglick

Learning French on my own, as I do, I often memorize example phrases I see in French dictionaries, like:

Lorsqu'il leur avait eu expliqué de quoi il était question 

But shouldn't this really be:

Lorsqu'il leur avait expliqué de quoi il était question 

The *avait eu expliqué* just seems wrong, which means I'm either finally getting intuitive about these things or *I'M* wrong.  Am I?

Barry


----------



## carolineR

it's all a question of context, and whether tenses must agree
Lorsqu'il leur _avait eu expliqué_ de quoi il était question sounds bizarre, though, so your intuition seems to be working well
Could we have some context, please ?


----------



## Rallino

Hello barryglick!
While waiting for some context, could you tell us whether it's the usage of _avait eu expliqué_ that seems weird to you in this context or is it the structure itself (i.e.; double auxiliairy)?


----------



## Lucky19

Faites une petite recherche sur les temps surcomposés...  Ça devrait éclairer votre lanterne.


----------



## petit1

"avait eu expliqué" doesn't exist.
According to the context you can use either the "plus que parfait": _"lorsqu'il leur avait expliqué ..."
_or the "passé antérieur"_: ""lorsqu'il leur eut expliqué ..."
_


----------



## Mauricet

C'est bien un temps _surcomposé_, et on ne les apprenait pas quand j'étais à l'école, d'où probablement les _ça n'existe pas_ et les _ça semble étrange_ de petit1 et carolineR. Mais je verrais des cas où ce serait bien utile, comme : _Il s'était alors lancé dans une explication qui semblait interminable, et lorsque il avait eu finalement conclu son propos, tous les auditeurs s'étaient sentis soulagés._ Ni le plus-que-parfait ni le passé antérieur ne me semblent transmettre adéquatement la relation temporelle entre les propositions.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Dans ce cas-là, le Passé Antérieur ne me dérangerait pas. Si j'ai bien compris, tu utilises un temps surcomposé car le verbe qui suit est au Plus-Que-Parfait ("tous les auditeurs *s'étaient sentis* soulagés") ? Par contre, s'il avait été au Passé Simple ("tous les auditeurs se sentirent soulagés"), le Passé Antérieur aurait suffit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les temps surcomposés sont en effet parfaitement corrects, encore que beaucoup les considèrent comme relevant exclusivement de la langue parlée, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait vrai. (Pour plus de détails, voir les autres messages au début de ce fil.)

Ici le plus-que-parfait surcomposé insiste sur la séquence des événements : ce n'est qu'une fois l'explication terminée que telle ou telle chose a eu lieu. On notera que le passé antérieur serait en effet également approprié. Toutefois, on veillera à conserver une concordance des temps logique : un temps surcomposé avec un temps composé ou un passé antérieur avec un passé simple. Il serait en effet malvenu de mélanger les deux.

_Lorsqu'il leur *avait eu expliqué* de quoi il était question, il *a passé* au vote._
_Lorsqu'il leur *eut expliqué* de quoi il était question, il *passa* au vote._

Cela dit, dans la langue de tous les jours, j'emploierais pour ma part de préférence une proposition infinitive avec _après_ :

_*Après* leur *avoir expliqué* de quoi il était question, il *a passé / passa* au vote._


----------



## petit1

La  question de Charlie Parker portait sur "avait eu + verbe au participe passé". Cette forme, personne, sauf erreur de ma part, n'en parle dans les réponses. C'est bien différent de "a eu + verbe au participe passé".


----------



## jann

petit1 said:


> La  question de Charlie Parker portait sur "avait eu + verbe au participe passé". Cette forme, personne, sauf erreur de ma part, n'en parle dans les réponses. C'est bien différent de "a eu + verbe au participe passé".


  Did you read the whole thread? 

The original post from Charlie Parker was back in 2007.  People did reply about the _a eu_ + _participe passé _form.  I believe that one is technically the "passé surcomposé."  People also discussed _avait eu + participe passé_.  I don't quite know what to call that one -- a "surplus-que-parfait"?  

At any rate, BarryGlick's question appended to the discussion a few hours ago was indeed about the  _avait eu + participe passé _form, and the most recent replies have correspondingly focused on that structure.


----------



## Maître Capello

petit1 said:


> La  question de Charlie Parker portait sur "avait eu + verbe au participe passé".


 Euh, non… Charlie parlait bien de _*a* eu_ :


Charlie Parker said:


> _Quand il a eu fini, il est parti._


Quoi qu'il en soit, _avait eu_ + <participe passé> est bien possible : c'est un *plus-que-parfait surcomposé*.

_Quand il *avait eu rassemblé* les plus effrontés de chaque métier, il leur avait dit : régnons ensemble. _(Stendhal, _Le Rouge et le Noir_).
_Les seize hommes de la barricade […] *avaient eu* vite *épuisé* les maigres provisions du cabaret. _(Hugo, _Les Misérables_)


----------

